# Art Exhibition on St. Stephens Green



## hansov (23 Aug 2007)

I was down on St. Stephens Green some day last week and there were artists displaying their art on the railings on the north-facing railings (Shelbourne Hotel side of the Green). Does anybody know if they are still there this week? In particular did anybody see them this (Thursday) morning?


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

It is on every weekend (Sunday anyway but maybe also Saturday). There's also one around _Merrion Square _some or all weekends.


----------



## so-crates (23 Aug 2007)

Also around Merrion Square Sunday and I think Saturday too.


----------



## bacchus (23 Aug 2007)

AFAIK, they are there every week-end all year around. 
Also, check out around Merrion Square. Loads of artists selling there too.


----------



## hansov (23 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the information folks. If its not there today, I'll try at the weekend.


----------



## helan72 (23 Aug 2007)

The Peoples Art exhibitions (st. Stephens Green) are only held 3 times a year - June, August and the next one is 21, 22, 23 September 2007.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

helan72 said:


> The Peoples Art exhibitions (st. Stephens Green) are only held 3 times a year - June, August and the next one is 21, 22, 23 September 2007.


Really? My brother's mot seems to be up there every weekend with her paintings and is not alone.


----------



## Firefly (23 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Really? My brother's mot seems to be up there every weekend with her paintings and is not alone.


 
Because she's with her paintings


----------



## helan72 (23 Aug 2007)

The exhibition that Hansov refered to is the Peoples Art exhibition - this is held 3 times a year - check website www.peoplesart.ie for details


----------



## MB05 (23 Aug 2007)

I think there is a photograph one on there this weekend, may even start tomorrow.  A guy in work is heavily involved in it and I think I heard him say it was this weekend.


----------



## Jaid79 (23 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Really? My brother's mot seems to be up there every weekend with her paintings and is not alone.


 
Did she get them from china? like some of the other guys that sell there? 

Jaid


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

No - all her own work.


----------



## Jaid79 (23 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> No - all her own work.


 
When I worked in Dublin last year, a guy I worked with told me of the great money he made by selling cheap paintings. These paintings where imported from china. He then sold them on the Green as his own works of art.

Shame really, it seemed like a scam at the expence of the real Artists talent.

Jaid


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

Or an entrepreneurial streak? If the buyers were happy then does it matter?


----------



## Jaid79 (23 Aug 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Or an entrepreneurial streak? If the buyers were happy then does it matter?


 
Sure if thats the case, you should inform your sister inlaw of this and she wouldnt have to spend hours painting, just tip of to china and buy inbulk.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Aug 2007)

She's not my sister in law and it's her choice to do this at weekends and nothing to do with me.


----------



## MugsGame (24 Aug 2007)

Yep, the photo one is this weekend.


----------

